
Child-Computer Interaction (2015) - GuiA
http://homepage.divms.uiowa.edu/~hourcade/book/index.php
======
tudorw
Great work, thank you. Got through the ten pillars and stopped only to
recommend this strongly to any developer, there is a wealth of knowledge here
and I look forward to reading the rest, well done for self publishing, can I
use paypal to send you a donation as I'm happy with the PDF, a kindle or dead
wood version is not needed :)

~~~
sshasan
I took JP's class a few years ago at Iowa, great guy and really passionate
about HCI for kids. He is fairly active via emails, you might want to get in
touch with him there if you wish to donate.

------
rlarson
I took Juan Pablo's HCI and Research Methods in HCI class at The University of
Iowa. He occasionally used his work with Children Computer Interaction as
examples for concepts in class. This is a fully developed expansion on the
concepts we learned in class from a CCI lense.

Heartily recommend, thanks JP for putting this up for free!

------
grownseed
This is great, thank you so much for sharing. My significant other is an early
childhood educator and always laments that the people who build and design
computer software/hardware don't understand how children think and interact
with their environment.

I've only skimmed the contents as there is obviously a lot to go through, but
I really like how accessible the book is. My SO is your average computer user
but has a deep knowledge of ECE, whereas I'm the other way around, so this
should prove a good topic of conversation :)

------
thomas_eh
Very awesome. Huge kudos on self publishing to make it more accessible!

